
Found 10000+ BTC on my old computer. What do I have to do to liquidate this? - sholanozie
https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/3uflby/just_stumbled_upon_10000_btc_on_my_old_computer/
======
Synaesthesia
Decent score there

